# Balloon Molly and betta?



## Iptq (Oct 5, 2017)

I have just bought a new balloon molly after about 15 minutes my betta started acting really aggressive towards the Molly and the blue neon platy. Is there a better tankmate for him other than that molly? Other than those I have two ghost cats, two neon tetras, and a clown pleco, he doesn't bother these ones but it's mostly the Molly he doesn't like.


----------



## anfarlamb (May 6, 2017)

Does the molly have a large, and/or flashy tail? He could be getting a bit upset over the mollies' tail, which was causing him to go after the blue neon platy. Remove the Betta from the tank if he's being aggressive. How many gallons is the tank?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Can you post a photo of the tank? Mollies and Platys are mostly top-dwelling. It could be your Betta sees them as invading his territory. Better tank mates are mid-tank and bottom-dwellers. Or, if you tank is too small and overcrowded that could cause problems, too.

And, FWIW, the color thing is pretty much myth. Any number of members can tell you how their Betta lives peacefully with male Fancy Guppies and other brightly-colored fish.


----------

